# هى دى الشبكة ولا بلاش...يا حســــــــــرتى



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع

هوريكم دلوقتى 

صورة عروسة وعريس

والعروسة لابسه الشبكة

تتخيلوا يا بنات

لو الشبكة دى

اللى هى فى الصورة

كانت اجبارى لكل الشباب

تخيلوا موقفهم هيبقى ايه

هيبقى لا جواز بعد اليوم

طيب شوفوا الصورة

وبعدين احكموا....








مش عندى حق بقى 

اقول يا حســــــــــرتى

هههههههههههههههه

ايه رايكم بقى يا بنات....​


----------



## ارووجة (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الشبكة ولا بلاش...يا حســــــــــرتى*

باينة الشبكة غالية كتير بس مش حلوة
ههههه العريس رح يصير عالحديدة من اول يوم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الشبكة ولا بلاش...يا حســــــــــرتى*

هههههههههههههههه
حلوة منك يا ارووجة
شكرا لمروك​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الشبكة ولا بلاش...يا حســــــــــرتى*

اية دة يا مرمر انتى داخلة تهيجى الرأى العام علينا و لا اية؟؟؟؟؟:a82::a82: ههههههه احلموا على ادكو يا بناااااااااااات بلاش طمع:t32: سيبكو من مرمر دى حتضيعكم ((نجيبلكوم منييييييييين:t32)........اول عريس يجيلكوا معاة دبلتين صفيح اردو بية لحسن يخلع:smil12: ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الشبكة ولا بلاش...يا حســــــــــرتى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> اية دة يا مرمر انتى داخلة تهيجى الرأى العام علينا و لا اية؟؟؟؟؟:a82::a82: ههههههه احلموا على ادكو يا بناااااااااااات بلاش طمع:t32: سيبكو من مرمر دى حتضيعكم ((نجيبلكوم منييييييييين:t32)........اول عريس يجيلكوا معاة دبلتين صفيح اردو بية لحسن يخلع:smil12: ههههههههههههه​



هههههههههههههههههههه
بقى كده مااااااشى
بقى انا هضيعكم يا بنات 
ده انا غلبانة حتى اوى ههههههههههه
مين مين ده بتاع دبلتين الصفيح 
وبعدين مايخلع أكيد هأبقى انا الكسبانة 
وهو هيلاقى زى مرمر فين 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ليكوا يوم يا ظلمة 
ومفيش شكرا على مرورك يا جميل
ههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الشبكة ولا بلاش...يا حســــــــــرتى*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> بقى كده مااااااشى
> بقى انا هضيعكم يا بنات
> ده انا غلبانة حتى اوى ههههههههههه
> ...



انتى غلبانة و كماااااااان اوى؟؟؟:act23::act23: هههههههههه 

ماشى ماشى.....شكرا يا روكى على مرورك:a63::a63::a63: هههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الشبكة ولا بلاش...يا حســــــــــرتى*

ايووووووة غلبانة اوى اوى حتى شوف
:crying:
وحتى مش بحب اتكلم خالص
:1286B2~161:
وبحب الخير للناس وخصوصا الرجالة 
:36_19_5::big74:
وعلى طول فى حالى 
:11_9_12[1]:
بذمتك فى صفات كده دلوقتى
هههههههههههههههه

بس دى كانت صفاتى قبل ماكلمك 
دلوقتى بقيت
:017165~155::941hf::010105~332:

شفت بقى انت السبب ازاى 
هههههههههههههههههههه
هقول ااااااااايه ​


----------



## gift (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الشبكة ولا بلاش...يا حســــــــــرتى*

:t32:


----------



## noraa (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الشبكة ولا بلاش...يا حســــــــــرتى*

يا مرمر كدة عيب على فكرة لان انتى كدة هتخلينا نسيب اجوزنا بسبب الشبكة دى مش منظر يعنى ان البنت تتجوز بكل دة واحنا قال اية  دبلتين  صفيح  ال دبلتين  صفيح قال لالالا صوت بعد الان يعلوا صوت المراءة  ورايا يا بنات المنتدى واللى مش عاجبة يجيب شبكة كدة:yaka:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الشبكة ولا بلاش...يا حســــــــــرتى*

ههههههههههههههههه
كلنا وراك يا معلم 
شفى هتعلمى اااااااايه وانا معاكى 
بقى احنا بتوع صفيح 
لا اتكلى على الله وانشاء الله النصر لنا
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا noraa​


----------



## بنت الفادى (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الشبكة ولا بلاش...يا حســــــــــرتى*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه دا يا مرمر
كل دى شبكه ينهار ابيض
متهيالى لو شاب حب يجيب شبكه بالشكل دا مش هيكون على الحديدة فى الحقيقه هو هيبيع الحديدة نفسها ويمكن يبيع العائله باكماها علشان يجيب الشابكه لو كفت
لالا طبعا الخطوبه والجواز مش مرتبط خالص بالشبكه هو اولا مرتبط براحت الخطبيبن وتفاهمه ببعض
مهو ممكن يكون معاه وغنى بس يعيشها مذلوله لفلوسه وكانها خدامه 
نصيحه منى ليكو يا بنانيت متحلموش بالشبكه دى 
بس برضو يا شباب انتو كمان متحلموش بالدبلدين الصفيح علشان كدة محدش هيبص فى وشكم
شكرا يا مرموره​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الشبكة ولا بلاش...يا حســــــــــرتى*



بنت الفادى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه دا يا مرمر
> كل دى شبكه ينهار ابيض
> متهيالى لو شاب حب يجيب شبكه بالشكل دا مش هيكون على الحديدة فى الحقيقه هو هيبيع الحديدة نفسها ويمكن يبيع العائله باكماها علشان يجيب الشابكه لو كفت
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة حكاية يبيع العيلة دى 
والاحلى كمان 
بس برضو يا شباب انتو كمان متحلموش بالدبلدين الصفيح علشان كدة محدش هيبص فى وشكم

كلامك كله حكم يابنت الفادى 
هههههههههههه

ميرسى اوى على ردك الرائع ده 
وعلشان خاطرك انتى بس 
زى بعضه هصرف نظرى على الشبكة دى 
هههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ​


----------



## +مادونا+ (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الشبكة ولا بلاش...يا حســــــــــرتى*

يخرابى انتى مش تقولى يحسرتى بس انتى تقولى 1000000000 ياحسرتى صعب انك تلاقى يلبسك الدبل دى كلها ده انا لو لقيت حد يلبسنى بس دبله فضه هقول الحمد للله :smil13: لكن هنا كل الشباب عاطله معاش فلوس مش بيشتغلو يدوب بياكلو نفسهم عينى عليك يا زمن :dance:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الشبكة ولا بلاش...يا حســــــــــرتى*

معلش يا مادونا 
كده يا بت قطعتى قلبى 
انشاء الله هتلاقى اللى هيلبسك دبلة نحاس ياسيتى
هههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا معاك ياجميل
وشكر لمرورك ​


----------



## girl of my lord (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الشبكة ولا بلاش...يا حســــــــــرتى*

ايه ده يامرمر
اكيد دي السبب في ارتفاع سعر الدهب لانها اخدتهم كلهم ويدوب سابت شوية للغالبنين اللي عايزين يتجوزوا ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الشبكة ولا بلاش...يا حســــــــــرتى*



dolly قال:


> ايه ده يامرمر
> اكيد دي السبب في ارتفاع سعر الدهب لانها اخدتهم كلهم ويدوب سابت شوية للغالبنين اللي عايزين يتجوزوا ههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههه
شفتى بقى يا دوللى
علشان تعرفى ان عندى حق اقول ياحسرتى
هههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ​


----------



## fullaty (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الشبكة ولا بلاش...يا حســــــــــرتى*

*بصى يا مرمر انا قنوعه جدا ومش بحب الدهب اصلا 
فانا هقوله  يجبلى سولتير او الماس (شفتى القناعه)
وده طبعا ميغنيش عن الدهب لان دى عادات وتقاليد(مش بقولك قنوعه )

بس اكد هجيب اقل من ده شويه يعنى كفايه خاتم واحد مش كل ده والباقى انا عايزاه هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الشبكة ولا بلاش...يا حســــــــــرتى*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> *بصى يا مرمر انا قنوعه جدا ومش بحب الدهب اصلا
> فانا هقوله  يجبلى سولتير او الماس (شفتى القناعه)
> وده طبعا ميغنيش عن الدهب لان دى عادات وتقاليد(مش بقولك قنوعه )
> 
> بس اكد هجيب اقل من ده شويه يعنى كفايه خاتم واحد مش كل ده والباقى انا عايزاه هههههههههههههههههههههههه*



لا يا فيبى بصراحة ونعمة القناعة 
ياريت ابقى قنوعة زيك كده هههههههههههههههههه
اتعملوا يا بنات من فيبى القناعة بعينها
هههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## jojo_angelic (13 يونيو 2010)

*شاهد هذه العروسه القنوووووووووعة جـــــــــدا*









هذه  العروس

 القنوعة 
اقتنعت بلبس الثوب 

خالي من أي  


 أكسسوارات




فقط لأنها تحب 

كومار ولد بابو 

وعارفه ظروفه 





ومقتنعه إن الحب 

هو الأساس لبناء 

 حياة زوجية سعيدة


----------



## just member (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شاهد هذه العروسه القنوووووووووعة جـــــــــدا*

*طيب بجد زى القمر
ربنا يكملهم على خير يارب ويهنيهم

*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شاهد هذه العروسه القنوووووووووعة جـــــــــدا*

*اكسسوارات رقيقه ايه ده ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شاهد هذه العروسه القنوووووووووعة جـــــــــدا*

*قنوووووووووعه جدا

دي مش لابسه خاتم واحد دهب حتي

ايه التعقيد ده

شكرا علي الصوره​*


----------



## ponponayah (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شاهد هذه العروسه القنوووووووووعة جـــــــــدا*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى قنوعة لدرجة تفرس​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شاهد هذه العروسه القنوووووووووعة جـــــــــدا*

ايه ده قنوعة اوى حرام كفاية الراجل فلس بسبب قناعتها


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شاهد هذه العروسه القنوووووووووعة جـــــــــدا*

_ده هي قنوعه جدا
لدرجه اني رقبتها هتقع من كتر القناعه
عقتوا الشباب من كتر القناعه
ميرسي جوجو موضوع لذيذ
_​_
_


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شاهد هذه العروسه القنوووووووووعة جـــــــــدا*

هههههههههههههههههه

اه قنوعة يا عينى 

40 كيلو دهب بس

صدق اللى قال الحب يعمل المعجزات
​


----------



## jojo_angelic (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شاهد هذه العروسه القنوووووووووعة جـــــــــدا*

 أستاذي Just Member 
  أسعدنـــي مـــرورك المميــــز
  باركــــك الـرب


----------



## jojo_angelic (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شاهد هذه العروسه القنوووووووووعة جـــــــــدا*

 الاخت  Swety Koky Girl 
            يشرفنـــي مـــرورك الظريــــف
            باركـك الــــرب


----------



## jojo_angelic (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شاهد هذه العروسه القنوووووووووعة جـــــــــدا*

  الاخ mikel coco 
                  يشرفنـــي مـــرورك الجميــل
                  ودام ســلام المسيح في قلبـــك


----------



## jojo_angelic (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شاهد هذه العروسه القنوووووووووعة جـــــــــدا*

 Ponponayah 
                           شكراااااااااااا لمـــرورك المميــــــز
                            باركـك الــرب


----------



## jojo_angelic (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شاهد هذه العروسه القنوووووووووعة جـــــــــدا*

 عاشقـــة البابا كيرلس
    مـــرور ظريــــــف شكرااااااااااااا ليـك
    ودام سلام المسيح في قلبـــك


----------



## jojo_angelic (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شاهد هذه العروسه القنوووووووووعة جـــــــــدا*

    govany shenoda 
                      شكرااااااااااا لمـــرورك الجميـل
                      الرب يرعاك


----------



## jojo_angelic (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: شاهد هذه العروسه القنوووووووووعة جـــــــــدا*

   الاختtasoni queena   
                   اشكــرك مـــــرورك  المميــز يفرحنــي
                   ليــدم وليجمعنـا دائمـــا ســلام المسيح الذي في قلوبنــــــــا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ..*


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2010)

جميلللللللللللللللل

مشكورين انتوا الاتنين

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Joly2010 (17 يونيو 2010)

*دة مش ممكن تكو ن شبكة عروسة واحدة ابدا*

*يا جماعة دة الفاترينة اكيد واحنا مش فاهمين *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (17 يونيو 2010)

شكلك يامرمر عاوزه تفتحي فاتحه عليا 
ربنا يسامحك​


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههه

مش معقول


شكرا جدا جدااا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههه
ناويه على خراب بيوتنا يا مرمر
لو اشتغلنا عمرنا كله مش هنعرف نجيب الشبكه دى 
ما بالك دبلتين وخاتم ومش قادرين نجبهم 
ههههههههههههه 
اشوف فيك يوم ياللى فى بالك

شكرا مرمر ​


----------

